# Underappreciated Games



## Kiniel (Oct 18, 2006)

Well, I didn't see it anywhere else here, so...

What are some games that you love that you feel don't get the attention they deserve?

My personal favorite in the underappreciated category:

_Mischief Makers_ for the N64.  I must've played through the entire thing about ten times.
It was a side-scrolling platformer where all the action revoled around the main character's ability to grab and shake things.  It had great puzzles and some really innovative boss fights.  Also, it managed to pull out a half-decent plot line.  Oh, and there was one stage where you ride on a missile throughout the entire level.  A _missile_.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 18, 2006)

Osu! Tatakae! Ouendan!~ It's like the best music/rhythm game ever. Manly Japanese cheerleaders saving the world to J-pop, J-rock and J-hop.

Somehow I doubt it'll really pick up, even after the English counterpart (Elite Beat Agents) is released. I think the cost of import games and subsequent inaccessibility to casual gamers really hurts a lot of excellent titles; even moreso when the games in question are for handheld systems, which simply don't get the same press coverage as consoles or PC games.


----------



## blackdragoon (Oct 18, 2006)

magic pengel-ps2 fairly new release.
gantz-based on anime by same name. ps2. not so new release.
samarai warriors2-ps2.xbox360. brand new release just came out on the 11th of this month. yet i see no ads for it anywhere. and it totally rocks.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2006)

Commercially underappreciated? Beyond Good & Evil, Anarchronox


----------



## Suule (Oct 18, 2006)

I think System Shock 2 was underappreciated... it had terrific reviews but somehow sales didn't reflect how good it was. Pity though...

Going back into 1991-1992 I'd say Genesia was underatted... it was a near-perfect combo of Populus-style graphics and macroeconomy.

Other games include: Crime Cities, Wizardry 8, Syberia, Tropico and Hidden and Dangerous...


----------



## Sam-Mag (Oct 18, 2006)

Lufia II - Rise of the Sinistrals (Goes only by the name of Lufia in Australia) - got this game back in 1998 and it had a good storyline, as well as intriging puzzles, nice boss battles and a sweet turn-based battle system, and the Ancient Cave was ultimately what made the game highly playable, because of the random dungeons and what tresures you might find, inside those blue treasure chests.


----------



## dave hyena (Oct 18, 2006)

Emperor of the fading suns was a turn based 4X type game that came out in around 1995, based on the Fading suns RPG. 

The setting is very unique, drawing great inspiration from dark ages europe, but in space! 

SPACE VIKINGS!

SPACE PAPACY! 

SPACE CHARLEMAGNE!

SPACE SARACENS!

It boasted 42 large planets, each one unique with varying amounts of resources. Hundreds of units, a large and sophisticated diplomacy system, lots of units ranging from submarines to space marines, Aliens and a regency system where you elect sides to fill a goverment vavancy like imperial spymaster and you can use/abuse your office.

It even had this neat little online encyclopedia which had large amounts of background info and tech trees et al in it.

The ultimate aim was to be elected Emperor and survive for a certain amount of turns.

Alas, the AI doesn't work properly, and there is no automation so controling armies (which can grow massive, thousands of units!) and planets turns into a nightmare later on in the game. 

But with love and patience, it's a decent enough game.


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 18, 2006)

Suule said:
			
		

> I think System Shock 2 was underappreciated... it had terrific reviews but somehow sales didn't reflect how good it was. Pity though...


Ask the Console Kiddies and they'll go WTF?
Ask a PC Gamer who's been around since 1992 and they should go Great Game 8) [size=xx-small]SHODAN LIVES![/size]


			
				Suule said:
			
		

> Tropico


That was a cool game. However it was shit hard don't to get into debt. Even SimCity4 was easier.



			
				Suule said:
			
		

> Hidden and Dangerous...


Very good but oh so buggy! When you're sniper sinks into the ground and dies or for some reason your buddies decided they've had enough of life and drown themselfs, it's ain't very good


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Oct 18, 2006)

Vagrant Story. Possibly Squaresoft's finest non-FF hour, and the masses hardly heard of it. Also, Ico (before it's re-release after years of good words) and Stubbs the Zombie. Worth it for the zombie dance-off alone.


----------



## Suule (Oct 18, 2006)

Bokracroc said:
			
		

> Ask the Console Kiddies and they'll go WTF?
> Ask a PC Gamer who's been around since 1992 and they should go Great Game 8) [size=xx-small]SHODAN LIVES![/size]



But for some odd reason noone bothered to rerelase SS2... I'm DESPERATELY TRYING to find an original mint-condition copy (my broke down from being old - disc scratches) and I don't want to pay hard backs on the net auctions.



			
				Bokacroc said:
			
		

> That was a cool game. However it was shit hard don't to get into debt. Even SimCity4 was easier.



That's macroeconomy for you... it's VERY hard to not get into a debt in real world too. I usually solved this by going into tourism branch of industry (big bucks) while maintaining a large capitalist faction on the island. The other way of earning big bucks is producing stuff, especially with the Paradise Island add-on.



			
				Bokacroc said:
			
		

> Very good but oh so buggy! When you're sniper sinks into the ground and dies or for some reason your buddies decided they've had enough of life and drown themselfs, it's ain't very good



They fixed that in 1.2, The original was good (Especially Prague and Germany missions), but Devil's Bridge/Fight for Freedom = MARVEL. 

Hidden and Dangerous 2 is even more realistic and even better than the original. I managed to pass the original and now I'm playing Sabre Squadron. Of course I'm playing without cheating... because that make the blood in the veins go faster each time you hear footsteps.


----------



## XeNoX (Oct 18, 2006)

the Battlezone series
introducing a decent fps/rts mix loooong before it was cool
also nice story line and graphics :3


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 18, 2006)

Tales of Phantasia


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 18, 2006)

Rouge2 said:
			
		

> Tales of Phantasia



ooh, yeah. that's a good game.
Did they ever release it in the US? I only played a fan-translated ROM of it.


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 18, 2006)

The GBA Version was released in the US.


----------



## TheListener (Oct 27, 2006)

I'd argue for sim racers like Forza Motorsport and TOCA Race Driver are quite underrated. Forza had awesome customisability via decal mode, and, like TOCA, actually had visual damage. Beat that, GT4!


----------



## badkittyamy (Oct 27, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> _Mischief Makers_



For soem reason I can only remeber from this game the opening with that high pitched girl or whatever going Mischief Makeeers!



			
				blackdragoon said:
			
		

> magic pengel-ps2 fairly new release.



I liked the original game for the dreamcast a lot better in terms of gameplay and whatnot, though the second was much better in the graphics department.

MY input i think would be FF9 (so what if it had a real time system boo-hoo) It was one of the only in the series that is still freaking FANTASY instead of mostly sci-fi goings ons.

Also Perfect Dark for N64 best shooter ever in my opinion for that console


----------



## DMKA (Oct 27, 2006)

badkittyamy said:
			
		

> MY input i think would be FF9 (so what if it had a real time system boo-hoo) It was one of the only in the series that is still freaking FANTASY instead of mostly sci-fi goings ons



...what?

I'd say Einhander, Parasite Eve, and most of Squaresoft's other non-Final Fantasy games.

Notice I said Squaresoft, as I am speaking of games prior to them becoming Square Enix. I'd say most of what they've released since the merge/name change has been overrated. Decent, but overrated.


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 27, 2006)

Well, I'm not very well-versed in games made in the past ten years, but I would have to say that my favorite underappreciated game is probably Alien Soldier for the Sega.  It wasn't released in the US, but you can play it on a ROM.  It was mostly bizarre boss fights, played at about four times the speed of the average sidescroller shooter, and you played as a bird guy!  A true rarity.

Besides that, there was a game on the computer called "The Last Express."  I can't explain it in very few words, but it was a wonderful game in many ways, but no one seems to have heard of it.


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 27, 2006)

Oh, I forgot a couple also - 
The game Loom by Lucasfilm (waaay back in 1989 or something) was amazing.  It was an adventure game along the lines of King's Quest, but you have no inventory, and you cast spells by singing four-note melodies, and the game ends with the end of the universe (no spoiler there, trust me).  And all the music was by Tchaikovsky.

The game "Weaponlord" on the SNES was also a ridiculously great fighting game, like a combination between Street Fighter, Mortal Kombat, and...something else.  It was another one that ended up being very obscure though.

*ramble* I also really liked the video game they made of the movie Willow, on the NES.  It had absolutely nothing to do with the movie, but was basically like a really eerie variation on Zelda.

And I've been meaning to buy Mischief Makers for awhile now.


----------



## kitsubaka (Oct 27, 2006)

Parasite eve is one of my all time favorite games....and magic pengel was wonderful.


----------



## SFox (Oct 27, 2006)

The Xenosaga series. Unfortunately due to disinterest in it (poor sales) they cut it from a 6 part series to a trilogy. I'm sad that I'll never get to see the full story they intended to tell, the series has incredible production value and a deep philosophical story that is untouched by other games (including Xenogears IMO).

EDIT: Can't believe I didn't think of this one earlier... Breath of Fire: Dragon Quarter! It's a rarity in that it is a dungeon crawer with an actually entertaining battle system. And it has a very unique gameplay and story telling style, adding new pieces to the story by completing the game multiple times.

EDIT cont: Persona 2: Eternal Punishment. This is one of the greatest PS1 RPGs ever with a very cool concept: spreading rumors changes reality. A very mature plot too. It was sadly overshadowed by more well known titles like the FF series. The only thing I don't like about it is part 2 of a 2 part game. Part 1, Persona 2: Innocent Sin was never released outside of Japan (because Adolf Hitler is a character that takes part in the plot or so I've heard).


----------



## Bokracroc (Oct 27, 2006)

garudaserpent said:
			
		

> Besides that, there was a game on the computer called "The Last Express."  I can't explain it in very few words, but it was a wonderful game in many ways, but no one seems to have heard of it.


BAM!


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 28, 2006)

Oh wow, you can play it for free now?  Well, I say everyone should.

Another good one is "Princess Tomato in the Lettuce Kingdom," which was also an adventure game.  It's weird and very kiddy, but also set up like a really sophisticated-style adventure game.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 28, 2006)

VP series. As far as I know, only fans of the game appreciate its real beauty. Oh, make that for all tri-Ace series as well as the Wild Arms series.


When people say Tales, you have to know that the series is actually a rival of FF >_>


----------



## angieness (Oct 28, 2006)

Um Jammer Lammy is one of my favorites of all time and most people I've met have never heard of it


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 28, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> VP series.



VP stands for...?
You can't really get more people to play the game if they don't even know what it is 

(I looked it up myself and I'm guessing it's Valkyrie Profile.)


----------



## DMKA (Oct 28, 2006)

angieness said:
			
		

> Um Jammer Lammy is one of my favorites of all time and most people I've met have never heard of it



Haha, wasn't that that other rhythm game by the same people as Parappa the Rapper?

Oh 90s.


----------



## DavidN (Oct 28, 2006)

It was - I remember playing two songs of it. One of them had Isaac Hayes as a guest star, I believe.


----------



## WolfoxOkamichan (Oct 29, 2006)

Ah sorry XD

Valkyrie Profile.


----------



## DMKA (Oct 29, 2006)

WolfoxOkamichan said:
			
		

> Ah sorry XD
> 
> Valkyrie Profile.



I don't think Valkyrie Profile is so much under appreciated as it is really rare.


----------



## SevenFisher (Oct 29, 2006)

Beyond Good & Evil. I would like to see there's sequal but it's unlikely. 

Bouncer - that Squaresoft game for PS2. I actually liked it. Not alot of people know it...

Kuru Kuru Kuruin. A finest puzzler game on GBA ever.


----------



## Kero (Oct 29, 2006)

Wolfox, I agree with the Wild ARMs mention.  Wild ARMs 3 is my third-favorite game of all-time.

Puyo Puyo Fever!  By all means, it's a very underrated game.  It was treated like some trashy SonicTeam game, but it's really a masterpiece.  Match four of the same color together.  Yaaay.  Make combos to attack your opponents.  Stop me; I'm drooling.  String together eloquent combos of four or more of the same color to attack your opponents, shouting incantations of magic.  *heartrate: 0*

Where else can you find an all-powerful cat demon puppet and rabbit, as well as a cast of humans and an amphibian or two go at it, in a battle of wits!?


----------



## PhoenixDragon (Oct 30, 2006)

System Shock. One of the first FPS games to get serious plot, and a very open world design. Seriously, in a time where FPS meant mindlessly blowing up a bunch of enemies in a linear one-path level that supposedly had some order of cohearancy to it all, System Shock had a real STORY. Complete with audio logs (Something that was a good enough of an idea to be used again by Doom 3, a decade later). Various weapons that are better against some enemies and worse against others. And one of the most memorable villains ever.

System Shock 2 was a disapointment by comparison. It starts out decently, but it's an obvious porting of Thief to a sci-fi setting, and the transition isn't a good one. It's okay up until you start dealing with The Many, then it just starts going downhill rapidly. It's especially bad that SHODAN is helping you, particularly in the way she does. The questionable aspects of the plot, and the way the plot thins and dies out DRASTICLY in the later half, combined with the fact that, considering the way things go, there is litterally NO WAY you should be able to win, just puts the lid on it.

SS2 got numerous awards and gets mentioned regularly. System Shock gets no mention beside its poorer (But graphicly superior) sequel.

As for other games:
Darklands (I still load it up and play it occasionally, and have been working on doing the setting, with some modification, in a RP campaign)
Hidden & Dangerous, and Hidden & Dangerous 2: First one was buggy... Very buggy. But still had deep enough gameplay to be interesting despite it. Second one is the best WW2 shooter I've played, despite having some quirks of its own. I really wish more FPS games would have an inventory system even half as good as it, for one.

Hmm... Sure I could find many more if I dug around through my old games...


----------



## Rouge2 (Oct 30, 2006)

Another Underappreciated game is Family Guy for the PS2.


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 30, 2006)

I've always found Enter the Matrix to be something of a paradox.

I think its coolness factor is underappreciated, because it's really cool to bust out crazy Matrix moves every five seconds... even though the level design and character models are awful.

Though the Matrix plot expansion and (good!  With the actual actors from the movie!) live-action cutscenes are very well done.

It's an odd game, really, though worth a playthrough.


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 30, 2006)

I completely agree on Enter the Matrix - I loved the action sequences, and the way it expands on the plotline without being cheesy, but you have to play it in small doses because of said level design and whatnot.  I thought the extemely repetitive classical score was rather bothersome too, though - I was just aching for some ridiculous grunge-techno like in the movies.

I thought of another one - there was the game "Demon's Crest" on the Super Nintendo, which I count as one of my favorite games of all time.  It was a sequel to the NES/Gameboy games "Gargoyle's Quest," which were an offshoot of the Ghosts 'n' Goblins series; except while those were rather silly and kiddish, Demon's Crest was extremely serious, action-based, atmospheric, and even overtly bloody at times (not necessarily a plus, but good to distinguish it from the very kiddy previous games).  It's definitely good for playing through, even multiple times.  Very hard though without game freeze.
Oh, it was also one of very few 16-bit games with multiple endings.  I can think of, like, four or five off the top of my head.


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 30, 2006)

E.V.O.: Search for Eden


----------



## garudaserpent (Oct 30, 2006)

Ooo, I remember that game!  I got to be a bird   That was sooo troublesome though...


----------



## Kiniel (Oct 30, 2006)

somberfox said:
			
		

> The Xenosaga series. Unfortunately due to disinterest in it (poor sales) they cut it from a 6 part series to a trilogy. I'm sad that I'll never get to see the full story they intended to tell, the series has incredible production value and a deep philosophical story that is untouched by other games (including Xenogears IMO).



I've played Xenosaga I, which is a very good game, although it could use some _music_ in a lot of places (like... on ships, or in towns, or in "dungeons").
I think it got an unfair treatment because people were expecting it to be Xenogears again, but I thought it did almost everything very well.

Xenosaga II bothers me, though, because I started it immediately after finishing I, and my first reaction was "what did they do to chaos's _voice_!!!"  It really bothered me how they messed with Shion, KOS-MOS, MOMO, and especially chaos.  Also, that battle system makes me want to cry.
Still, I intend to play it to completion so I can play Xenosaga III, which supposedly has a battle system closer to I's and, I believe, some of the old voice actors again...


----------



## Hanazawa (Oct 30, 2006)

garudaserpent said:
			
		

> Ooo, I remember that game!  I got to be a bird   That was sooo troublesome though...



Yeaaah. I never really got past the bird/early mammal stages. It's still a great game


----------



## DMKA (Oct 30, 2006)

Hanazawa said:
			
		

> E.V.O.: Search for Eden



WAY underrated. And an excellent game.


----------



## SFox (Oct 31, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> Still, I intend to play it to completion so I can play Xenosaga III, which supposedly has a battle system closer to I's and, I believe, some of the old voice actors again...



I just started episode 3 yesterday, and the battle system is nothing like the first two episodes. It's more of a traditional battle system. Instead of pressing different buttons to perform combos, you select your attacks from a menu. Also, boosts are used mostly as a source of special attacks and are less useful to change character order than the first two games. Still, so far I'm enjoying it immensely, it's a heck of a lot more fun than the first two games.


----------



## Dragoneer (Oct 31, 2006)

System Shock 1 and 2.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Nov 1, 2006)

I've probably already mentioned them, but the Shadow Hearts series.


----------



## Kiniel (Nov 1, 2006)

diarmaidhuthence said:
			
		

> I've probably already mentioned them, but the Shadow Hearts series.



Shadow Hearts is very intriguing.  I've only played the most recent one (From the New World), and that game seems like the people at XSeed threw a bunch of darts at a board with various plot concepts.  I really feel that's the only way one could end up busting Al Capone out of Alcatraz with a giant talking ninja cat named Mao.
I really enjoyed it, though, even though some of the dialogue was cheesy and the game can't decide if it wants to be funny or serious at times.
I'm thinking of getting Covanent, though, because I've heard good things about it.


----------



## gust (Nov 1, 2006)

The klonoa games didnt get enough recognition in the US, and i really like those.

Also The bouncer was a good game.


----------



## Kiniel (Nov 1, 2006)

How'd I forget Chrono Cross?

I loved Chrono Cross, but all of the allegedly "hardcore" Chrono Trigger fans just whined about how it was too different from Chrono Trigger.  I admit, I was annoyed by how the characters and lands were all different at first, but the story is really good and truly a worthy continuation of Chrono Trigger.  The one bigest complaint about its plot is that it feels at times like it makes all the struggles of Chrono Trigger meaningless, but I don't really think that's true.
It's really an amazing game, especially if you played Chrono Trigger (something of a pre-requisite if you want it to make even a shred of sense), so highly recommended before it disappears.
(Also, best opening music ever.  Ever.)


----------



## Hanazawa (Nov 1, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> diarmaidhuthence said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Covenant is the second game, right? I haven't played it myself, but my boyfriend has told me about it, and I STRONGLY recommend that you play and beat the first Shadow Hearts game before you play the second one. Shadow Hearts 3 is a departure from the plot of the first two, which are very much linked; the same characters, the same storyline, everything. For the... "full experience", as it were, get the first game first if you intend at all on getting Covenant.


----------



## SFox (Nov 1, 2006)

Kiniel said:
			
		

> I'm thinking of getting Covanent, though, because I've heard good things about it.



Ohh man you should, it's really good. I think most series fans consider it the best of the three. It's quite bizarre, you got a gay pro wrestling vampire, a little Russian girl that fights with a flying metal egg, an old man that casts spells using what is basically a loli marionette (which can change outfits), and a white wolf, and that's only the tip of the iceburg. All around awesome game that.


----------



## Solaris (Nov 2, 2006)

Chrono Trigger for SNES was one of my all time favorite rpgs. Unfortunatly it wasn't too popular with the Final Fantacy series overshadowing it. Another good but under appreciated SNES rpg was a game called Earthbound.


----------



## Landis (Nov 2, 2006)

Robot Alchemic Drive was a awesome under appreciated game.


----------



## GothicPaladin (Nov 2, 2006)

Threads of Fate (PS1) was certainly fun and well worth twenty bucks. Good way to kill a few weeks, I mean, not astoundingly developed, but it was really good for something sqaure soft obviously didn't care made it or not.


----------



## EddyOkapi (Nov 3, 2006)

Like the very first post said: Mischief Maker on N64. It was cool. And they mock Power Rangers.

I would add Radiata Stories; it's not the best action rpg ever but it's still nice.
Oh and the Ogre Battle games for Snes and N64. D:


----------



## Larathen (Nov 3, 2006)

Shenmue (First, not second)
Psychonauts
Indigo Prophecy
Power Stone
Bombastic
Intelligence Qube.


----------



## DavidN (Nov 3, 2006)

I've been looking for Intelligence Qube for ages (or Kurushi as it was called in Europe, and presumably Japan as well). I got the demo of it with that Demo-1 CD that came with the original PS, but I've never played the full game.


----------



## Larathen (Nov 3, 2006)

The original game has THE GREATEST MUSIC

Its like epic orchestra choir music.


----------



## Sulacoyote (Nov 3, 2006)

Dragoneer said:
			
		

> System Shock 1 and 2.



_WH-WH-WH-WHAT DO YOU FEAR, INSSSSSSSEC-C-C-C-T?_

SS2 is an incredible game. Everyone needs to play it.

As for my list, I would say:

EinhÃ¤nder
The Dig


----------



## Larathen (Nov 3, 2006)

OHSHITOSHIT

Mobile Suit: Gundam Battle Assault 2

ITS STREETFIGHTER WITH GUNDAMS


----------



## Fallout (Nov 6, 2006)

Carmageddon 2:Â Â This whole series rocked, but 2 was my favorite.Â Â Runnig over pedestrians was never so much fun. 
Fallout 1&2:Â Â Got some popularity but not enough.Â Â Excellent RPG's; more freedom than any others I've played and the best world in my opinion.Â Â I love the wastes.
Dungeon Keeper 2:Â Â Run your own dungeon.Â Â What more could you ask for. 
Blood:Â Â A FPS that came out in the later Duke Nukem 3d era.Â Â Horror setting, run around and blast zombies, gargoyles and cultists with guns/explosives/weird voodoo weapons.Â Â All out fun.Â Â There was a Blood 2 made but it was terrible.


----------



## Bokracroc (Nov 6, 2006)

Sulacoyote said:
			
		

> Dragoneer said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


http://www.it-he.org/sshock.htm


----------



## Rukario (Nov 6, 2006)

Panzer Dragoon
Panzer Dragoon Zwei
Panzer Dragoon Azel (Saga)
Panzer Dragoon Orta


XD. 
I've not had the pleasure of playing Orta. I still own Zwei and Saga. Though youd be hard pressed to find a copy of Saga. Very few copies were ever printed and sold.


----------



## Argon (Nov 6, 2006)

EVO was a great and underappreciated game. I actually managed to become 'human'. You had a club or threw rocks or something... Also you could transform to a merman underwater!

I can't believe this has yet to be mentioned... SAM AND MAX!


----------



## ulbandi (Nov 6, 2006)

garudaserpent said:
			
		

> Oh, I forgot a couple also -
> The game Loom by Lucasfilm (waaay back in 1989 or something) was amazing.Â Â It was an adventure game along the lines of King's Quest, but you have no inventory, and you cast spells by singing four-note melodies, and the game ends with the end of the universe (no spoiler there, trust me).Â Â And all the music was by Tchaikovsky.



YESSSS. <3  That is one of my favorite games, EVER.  I'm glad someone else has actually heard of it.

I also really like the original Prince of Persia platformers.


----------



## psion (Nov 6, 2006)

The PC so far stands as the king of underappreciated games.  Three games in particular are my all time favorites but never really sold.
System Shock 2:  The graphics were typical of a 98 shooter (I think the game was released in 95 though) but I had to stop and put the game down for a YEAR because the hybrids had my hands shaking so badly.
Warwind series:  Never made it past the sequel, but it was a incredible setting with features that you didn't see again until Warcraft III (four radically sides and NPC critters that actually harass you,) not bad for a sci-fi strategy game released the same time as Command & Conquer or Warcraft II.


----------



## Killy the Fox (Nov 6, 2006)

I think i should add the original System Shock game in this. The graphics where very nice for its time (and the game was very demanding of your hardware for its time to play in high quality). Good puzzles, well made plot and just fun to play. I also loved its midi soundtrack. Good old midi days...

Another game that is great but not played that widely (i bet due to availability) was Maniac Mansion 2: Day Of The Tentacle. Best point 'n click game. EVER. If you ever play any game on a SCUMM emulator, find that game (CD version for voices). Its totally worth it!


----------



## foreverwhiteknight (Nov 6, 2006)

I agree that Xenosaga is so underrated.  I picked up #1 used on a whim and loved it. I picked up #2 and continued.  I didn't liked it as much as #1, and I never finished it.  I got to this one boss and it was too strong so I tried to backtrack and level up some but the game froze on me. I had that problem with both #1 and 2.  I need to pick it back up cuz I got #3 like the week it came out haha.  

I loved the two Chrono games too, I rented Chrono Trigger every week (5 day rental) and never could beat it but finally when my dad got it for me for Christmas that year I won haha.  I actually bought a PSOne just to get Chrono Cross haha, and I was glad of that. I loved that game and yeah a lot of people did complain but.. it wasn't that bad of a difference, it was awe4some when the CT chars showed up too.


----------



## Argon (Nov 9, 2006)

Wesnoth, the game is out right now and still being actively updated. It's free, go check it out


----------



## Os (Nov 9, 2006)

Lesse' what I've got here...

River City Ransom.  The original beatdown game back on NES and revamped for GBA which was actually a good remake.  If you haven't tried this game, do it!

Stonekeep by Interplay for PC back in the 90's.  A first person RPG with a point and click fighting system, puzzles, and inventory; A rune based casting system and cool storyline.

Wacko, made by Midway back in the 80's.  It's simple, the graphics aren't great, but the gameplay more than makes up for that.

That's all for now, but I'm sure I'll think of more later.


----------



## psion (Nov 10, 2006)

How could we forget Jazz Jackrabbit?  Yes it was cheap and 2D, but the worlds had a creative spin on the fire and ice themes pioneered by Sonic and Mario.  How many of us have run around in a giant super computer since?


----------



## skewerflash (Nov 10, 2006)

I'm one of the handful who loved and enjoyed Breath of Fire: Dragon Quarter.
It was epic. ;_;


----------



## Fallout (Nov 12, 2006)

I forgot all about Sanitarium.  That game was twisted.  Good fun.


----------



## diarmaidhuthence (Nov 13, 2006)

The original release of Ico in Europe. Thank God they re-released it after 5 years of hype through forums, magazines and polls.


----------



## Miffroon (Nov 13, 2006)

Breath of Fire 3 didn't seem to do too well in England back when it was released. I always loved playing it as well. I'm also agreeing with Dungeon Keeper 2, it's a shame I don't have it anymore cause it was a really addicting game.

I'm also going to throw Animal Crossing in, not because it was underapreciated per-se, but because alot of people I know found it hard to get past how childish the game looked, when you did however you were onto a winner of a game.


----------

